# 32" LED/LCD TV under Rs25k



## mikael_schiffer (Aug 2, 2013)

Ok, our 29" TV got busted so need a new TV quick for the time being.
Budget is Rs 20-25k
Size needed 32"
Resolution: Not a priority as we get standard 640X480 signal from the local cable operator. And our movie collection is usually torrented ones which is usually around 702X360 pixels at the most.
Supported formats : All kinds of mkv mpeg4 movies via USB pendrive or USB HDD
Bonus addition: Ability to plug in a PC 

I was looking at Micromax LED32K316 32 inches LED TV and it sure offers a lot for its Rs18,000 pricetag. Looks better than any LG,Samsung,Philips in the sub 30k range. It even has wifi support for surfing the web on the TV. However i have found very few reviews of this TV. Morevover,in a typical Micromax way it really boasts its capabilities. 3D capability with its 60Hz refrsh rate (LOL) and Micromax Apps through its inbuilt web capabilities (Samsung Smart Apps copy)
Micromax LED32K316 32 inch LED TV Price - Buy Micromax LED32K316 32 inch LED TV Online at Best Price In India

Is there any other brands worth looking. Needs are simple,and a TV that looks good. High end features and display quality wont help much since the local cable wallah's signal itself is pisspoor >_< The only reason we r sticking to him is because of the 50+ pay-per-view yet free channels from South East Asia and Eastern Europe > > >


----------



## Minion (Aug 2, 2013)

Get Philips 32PFL6357/V7 you can get it for 26-27k.


----------



## bukaida (Aug 2, 2013)

I think this one is a decent model at your price range.
Toshiba LCD Television 32 inches - 32PB21


----------



## mikael_schiffer (Aug 4, 2013)

checked them all out.. but they are a bit expensive and i don't trust Philips


----------



## rijinpk1 (Aug 4, 2013)

mikael_schiffer said:


> checked them all out.. but they are a bit expensive and i don't trust Philips



Philips is a good company. you can trust them. did you have any bad experience with them?


----------



## mikael_schiffer (Aug 4, 2013)

i had bad experience with their walkmans and DVD players.. Moreover Philips is run by Videocon. Its sold off
Anyways why aren't there any good reviews on these TVs.. Do we just blindly buy them? Looking at these TVs and in comparison, buying phones r so much easier.

Btw how is AOC as a company. Is it cheapo like Micromax?


----------



## Minion (Aug 4, 2013)

You can trust micromax, AOC not Philips strange. Anyways they are providing 3 years warranty on their tvs so not a issue for A.S.S.
Regarding reviews
Plasma and LCD TVs rated | TechRadar
Though this is a UK site
Here is a review from Indian website 
Philips 42PFL6556 Review, Price, Specifications - Tech2
*tech2.in.com/reviews/led-backlit/philips-32pfl5556-ledlcd-tv-review/244142/1#story
Philips is much better than micromax and AOC.


----------



## ashusood331 (Aug 12, 2013)

After Micromax the next brand for bringing home your LED TV you can trust is Panasonic which also cover budget TV of 32 inches.
You can check for better reviews & price of LED TV


----------

